# Nazi backs Nazis shocker.



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 8, 2017)

Nigel Farage backs far-right AfD for 'historic' German election success
What a stain this character is.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 8, 2017)

This appears to be a case of an extreme far-left *wrong* freak gratuitously describing people as _“Nazis”_ just for not being extreme far-left *wrong* freaks.  Shocker.

  What a stain Tiny Tyrant is.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 8, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Nigel Farage backs far-right AfD for 'historic' German election success
> What a stain this character is.


AfD is not far right. It is for the survival of ethnic Germanic people.
It is not more stained than your underwear is Mr. Tainted.


----------



## Stratford57 (Sep 8, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Nigel Farage backs far-right AfD for 'historic' German election success
> ...



Merkel badly wants the press to portray AfD as far right (next step will be to call them fascists) because she badly wants to win the elections this fall and AfD becomes more and more popular especially since Germany flooded with refugees/terrorists .


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 8, 2017)

Stratford57 said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


The traitor bitch has the backing of the Globalists with all their might controlling the media and unlimited supply of finances. I just hope Germans are awake not to buy into the media lies.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 8, 2017)

Bob Blaylock said:


> This appears to be a case of an extreme far-left *wrong* freak gratuitously describing people as _“Nazis”_ just for not being extreme far-left *wrong* freaks.  Shocker.
> 
> What a stain Tiny Tyrant is.
> 
> View attachment 148247


_He's also conveniently forgetting the discussion he and I had in a previous thread where I proved the Nazis are leftist nutjobs. Then again, if Tommy were concerned with facts, he wouldn't be a leftist._


----------



## Stratford57 (Sep 8, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...



Their Media keeps brainwashing  Germans same way as CNN and other Soros owned Media has been brainwashing you guys in USA. I guess, some Germans buy it and some not (the ones whose family members have been sexually harassed or hurt by "refugees" probably don't buy it).

In case something goes wrong and Merkel loses, German press has already been "warming up" the German population with "Russian interference". The hand of Soros is pretty strong in Europe, almost all the EU "leaders" seem to be in his pocket.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 8, 2017)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > This appears to be a case of an extreme far-left *wrong* freak gratuitously describing people as _“Nazis”_ just for not being extreme far-left *wrong* freaks.  Shocker.
> ...


Mr. Tainted is a character who was totally different in his youth. I could say 180 degrees different.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 8, 2017)

Stratford57 said:


> Their Media keeps brainwashing Germans same way as CNN and other Soros owned Media has been brainwashing you guys in USA. I guess, some German buy it and some not (the ones whose family members have been sexually harassed or hurt by "refugees" probably don't buy it).
> 
> In case Something goes wrong and Merkel loses, German press is already "warming up" the population with "Russian interference". The hand of Soros is pretty strong in Europe, almost all the EU "leaders" seem to be in his pocket.


Germans also have the disadvantage of total censorship and Globalist made laws against free speech. They cannot spread the word without being afraid of getting imprisoned.

Naturally, Globalists are already floating the "idea" of Russian interference and Putin and such. They did it over here and are still doing it. Soros is not alone in this, he is just the front man for the Globalist cabal.


----------



## Peach (Sep 8, 2017)

NeoNazi:

Björn Höcke, called in a speech in a Dresden beer hallfor a “180-degree turn” in Germany’s culture of commemorating and atoning for its crimes in the second world war.

When asked whether he condoned Höcke’s comments, Farage refused to comment, insisting that he was attending the rally on a “personal level” as a friend of Von Storch and had “no formal ties with the AfD”, even though the podium he was speaking on was adorned with the party’s logo.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 8, 2017)

Peach said:


> NeoNazi:
> 
> Björn Höcke, called in a speech in a Dresden beer hallfor a “180-degree turn” in Germany’s culture of commemorating and atoning for its crimes in the second world war.
> 
> When asked whether he condoned Höcke’s comments, Farage refused to comment, insisting that he was attending the rally on a “personal level” as a friend of Von Storch and had “no formal ties with the AfD”, even though the podium he was speaking on was adorned with the party’s logo.


Could you post with larger type setting and bold letters please? Anyhow, what's wrong with people remembering their own ancestors? If WWII was right or wrong has nothing to with it.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 8, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Nigel Farage backs far-right AfD for 'historic' German election success
> ...



Well, one of the best ethnic survival factors is big numbers.  Those ethnic Germanic people better get to productively schtupping.


----------



## Peach (Sep 8, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > NeoNazi:
> ...



The board suddenly got a lot smaller on this end, my apologies.


----------



## Peach (Sep 8, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > NeoNazi:
> ...



Nothing about remembering, the article cites a NeoNazi that wants a complete end to atoning for German war crimes. Read, perhaps you need the type larger : )


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 8, 2017)

Peach said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...


I admit, I do not read Globalist propaganda regardless of typesetting. War crimes are always determined by the victor. Yes there were problems with human rights violations but Eisenhower starved to death countless POW-s also. Nobody mentions that.


----------



## The Great Goose (Sep 8, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> > Their Media keeps brainwashing Germans same way as CNN and other Soros owned Media has been brainwashing you guys in USA. I guess, some German buy it and some not (the ones whose family members have been sexually harassed or hurt by "refugees" probably don't buy it).
> ...


I wonder what the party's policies are? It must be one of those read between the line things.


----------



## RodISHI (Sep 8, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...


Rheinwiesenlager - Wikipedia


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 8, 2017)

The Great Goose said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Stratford57 said:
> ...


I would recommend that you research it.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 8, 2017)

Stratford57 said:


> Merkel badly wants the press to portray AfD as far right (next step will be to call them fascists) because she badly wants to win the elections this fall and AfD becomes more and more popular especially since Germany flooded with refugees/terrorists .



  How well did that work out for the Democrats here in America?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 8, 2017)

Peach said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Isn't 72 FUCKING YEARS enough for your _ilk_? How long does your _ilk_ want this crap to go on? I bet your one of the _ilk_ who wants 20 million more Kebabs into Germany to finally outbreed Ethnics, what is your _ilk_ going to do THEN? Who is your _ilk_ going to Emotionally Blackmail and continue History's largest Extortion Racket.

Aw poor little cry baby, worried that the Extortion Racket is going to dry up one day? 

Here take a hint:

Fuck off.

How about Americans start atoning for dropping Atomic Bombs on the defenceless Japanese you fucking psycho. Go ahead start paying the Japanese for what YOU did to THEIR people.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 8, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...


Prime example of war crimes. Nobody talks about that. Eisenhower purposefully starved and froze them to death. Reclassifying the status gave him the means to do just that. That's why surrendering is a risky decision. It is the biggest bullshit that the Allies didn't have food and water and shelter. Patton was a soldier and respected the enemy soldier what was a professional soldiers' honor. Maybe he objected the treatment of POW-s and that was one of the reasons he was assassinated among others of course. Fighting to death and taking as many with you as you possibly can maybe a better option considering starvation to death.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 8, 2017)

Peach said:


> NeoNazi:
> 
> Björn Höcke, called in a speech in a Dresden beer hallfor a “180-degree turn” in Germany’s culture of commemorating and atoning for its crimes in the second world war.
> 
> When asked whether he condoned Höcke’s comments, Farage refused to comment, insisting that he was attending the rally on a “personal level” as a friend of Von Storch and had “no formal ties with the AfD”, even though the podium he was speaking on was adorned with the party’s logo.



It needs to end, people are tired of listening to this shit, why don't we beat the British across the ears instead and get them to PERMANENTLY have to gibber about the Crimes Against Humanity they did to the Boers and also the Indians.

Or doesn't that fit into your_ ilk's_ sordid 70 Year Extortion Racket?

Let us face it your ilk won't be happy under ALL Ethnic Germans are dead, that's your ONLY accepted Atonement for this crap, well it's NOT going to happen so your ilk can just go and fuck yourselves.

Mind your own fucking business and stop masturbating at the thought you can continue to try and destroy entire nations.


----------



## Peach (Sep 8, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...



Thank you for admitting you are anti American and pro FASCIST.


----------



## fncceo (Sep 8, 2017)

Stratford57 said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Multiculturalism ... Good for Germany.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 8, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...


How about American and British bombers annihilated hundreds of thousand civilians in Dresden? There were no troops there, only refugees from escaping the front and locals. Women and children. There were no enemy combatants there, they were on the fronts. All able bodied men were on the fronts. Dresden was an inferno, street paving melted from the special incendiary bombs created for only that purpose. It was not war crime since the victors decide what war crime is.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 8, 2017)

Peach said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Fuck you, I am NOT Anti-American you piece of Commie loving crap.

You STFU about my peoples who have NOTHING to APOLOGISE OR ATONE FOR 72 years later you pathetic piece of garbage.

Go and do your Extortion Racket on someone else.


----------



## Peach (Sep 8, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...


Did you know Germany declared war on the US a few days after Pearl Harbor? We fought back, your side LOST.


----------



## Vastator (Sep 8, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Nigel Farage backs far-right AfD for 'historic' German election success
> What a stain this character is.


Dude... You see Nazis everywhere... Get help...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 8, 2017)

Peach said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Mind your own business Commie.

You expect my peoples to what keep fucking apologising for something that ENDED 72 YEARS AGO? You and your ilk can fuck off and crawl under your slime rock.


----------



## fncceo (Sep 8, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> How about American and British bombers annihilated hundreds of thousand civilians in Dresden? There were no troops there, only refugees from escaping the front and locals. Women and children. There were no enemy combatants there, they were on the fronts. All able bodied men were on the fronts. Dresden was an inferno, street paving melted from the special incendiary bombs created for only that purpose. It was not war crime since the victors decide what war crime is.



Guess you guys shouldn't have invaded Poland then, huh?  It's gonna be really hard to drum up sympathy for World War II Germans in my neighbourhood.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 8, 2017)

Peach said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...


Anti American? Pro fascist? What are you talking about? You are the anti American trying to suppress the flow and exchange of information. You are the fucking censor applying the usual method of name calling to shut people up with throwing epithets at them.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 8, 2017)

Peach said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Answer the below you sack of human garbage:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 8, 2017)

fncceo said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > How about American and British bombers annihilated hundreds of thousand civilians in Dresden? There were no troops there, only refugees from escaping the front and locals. Women and children. There were no enemy combatants there, they were on the fronts. All able bodied men were on the fronts. Dresden was an inferno, street paving melted from the special incendiary bombs created for only that purpose. It was not war crime since the victors decide what war crime is.
> ...



What about Stalin he invaded Poland from the other side on the SAME DAY.

*"It's gonna be really hard to drum up sympathy for World War II Germans in my neighbourhood."*

I'm amazed you haven't demanded they be arrested on horsecrap charges, you know like they are guilty of 6 GAZILLION deaths because they were a cook or a secretary, you know the usual crap.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 8, 2017)

fncceo said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > How about American and British bombers annihilated hundreds of thousand civilians in Dresden? There were no troops there, only refugees from escaping the front and locals. Women and children. There were no enemy combatants there, they were on the fronts. All able bodied men were on the fronts. Dresden was an inferno, street paving melted from the special incendiary bombs created for only that purpose. It was not war crime since the victors decide what war crime is.
> ...


Invading Poland was a pact between Germany and the USSR. Why don't you talk about the communists also. Ah...maybe you think you shouldn't...hahaha...wonder why? Don't answer that, everybody knows it.


----------



## Peach (Sep 8, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



The Germans can never atone for the 50 million to 70 million deaths they caused. But Americans will not forget; it did not start with Hitler, back to Bismark, and before, Germany started wars with civilized countries. Now go sing Deutschland Uber Alles in a "SHOWER" and stop pretending loyalty to the USA. Both my father AND my German uncle fought your kind, and the atomic bomb was ready  in time to really take out Berlin. Your great leader killed his own people for losing 'his' war. A loathsome heritage.


----------



## fncceo (Sep 8, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> because they were a cook or a secretary, you know the usual crap.



I've always thought it was amazing that the day after Germany surrendered no German had ever heard of the Nazis.  War?  What war?  I have to admire the efficiency of the German people when I hear that a few dozen top officials were able to kill six million Jews all by themselves.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 8, 2017)

Peach said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Hahaha... your side lost. The usual horseshit. The U.S. was supplying the war before any war declaration. It was an act of war itself. Technicalities give you the "moral high ground" and look what we here in the U.S.became? Not even a nation anymore thanks to the Globalists who orchestrate every war there is, was or will be.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 8, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...



Yes because it removes Germans from Germany, something your ILK masturbate about on a daily basis you sick fuck.

You should go back to Israel and lead the charge for Open Borders For Israel considering you seem to like Western nations opening their borders, Israel could benefit from having I don't know say 8 MILLION Sub-Saharan Africans in there to outbreed and replace the Ethnic Population....Multiculturalism you know


----------



## Peach (Sep 8, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...



Fascists attacked the US, the US destroyed the Fascists; a happy ending. But then we had to create a society out of the savages, at OUR expense.


----------



## fncceo (Sep 8, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Stratford57 said:
> ...



Israel!






Multicultural by design.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 8, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > because they were a cook or a secretary, you know the usual crap.
> ...



Maybe we could discuss something that is deliberately ignored, like this:






Holodomor - Wikipedia

^^^^ This was planned primarily by:

Lazar Kaganovich - Wikipedia

He was still alive until 1991, why are these Communist filth never brought to any type of trial, yet pathetic mentally ill people like to put 90 year old German SOLDIERS on trial for being a cook or a secretary?


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 8, 2017)

Peach said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...


Japan attacked the U.S. While we are at it, who attacked the U.S. in WWI? You have to be an imbecile not to see the pattern. The U.S. is drawn into war always by Globalists.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 8, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



Not Black enough lol.

I have good friends in Haifa I have posted about them a few times, I personally am not against Israel and I like Bibi, I just wish your people in America would stop trying to destroy my peoples by bringing this 72 year old crap up EVERY five minutes.

I was born in 1990 so WTF do I have to apologise for?

This is like why do Americans have to apologise for what happened in the American Civil War when they were not even born until many years after that had ended.

Everyone needs to move on.


----------



## fncceo (Sep 8, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> I have good friends in Haifa



'But... but... but... I have Jewish friends'  -- you'd think after a few decades, you guys would come up with something more original than that.


----------



## Peach (Sep 8, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...



Germany's ally, Fascist Japan. And yes, the Axis was 'Globalist', no doubt. Now, a prayer for Lt. Jack Bushyhead, who never left the horrors of Dachau.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 8, 2017)

Peach said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...


The Axis as Globalist power....wow, you are way out there. hahaha... Maybe Japan was imperialistic but Globalist? I do not think so.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 8, 2017)

Peach said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



*"The Germans can never atone for the 50 million to 70 million deaths they caused."*

What horsecrap 50 million to 70 million, did you pull that from your buttocks?

*"But Americans will not forget; it did not start with Hitler, back to Bismark," *

It's okay I already knew you were a vile Xenophobe, you just have a hatred of Germanic peoples, illustrated by your mentioning Otto von Bismarck, of course your ilk would not like him as he hated Socialists.

Many members of my family fought your Commie filth in the streets in the 1920s, proudly they killed a number, they are heroes.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 8, 2017)

Peach said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



No the side America was on was the Globalists, just the same now, although The Donald is wanting to reverse this which is why he's under constant attack from the Globalists and the Useful Idiots on the Left.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 8, 2017)

Peach said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...


You are nuts, that's for sure. You have a distorted image of the world and a real fucked up image of Germany attacking the U.S. If you were from European stock, you would know that in Europe hardly a decade went by without some kind of war. You know, all the cousins who were the rulers of different countries were fighting each other for some fucking reason. So the savages were all Europeans according to your view what you narrow down to Germany only. You have to be an imbecile talking about savages who put us Americans on the Moon.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 8, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > I have good friends in Haifa
> ...



At least I don't hate them and they don't hate me and so because of this we are friends, this is because people cannot go through life concentrating on things that ended a very long time ago, most people prefer to move on and instead be positive with each other.

Well you think that after 72 years your side and your Useful Idiots would come up also with something more original.


----------



## Peach (Sep 8, 2017)

"The Donald", your new Fuhrer : ) : )


----------



## fncceo (Sep 8, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Let's talk about the Russians ... shall we?

The Russians were and remain raging anti-Semites.  They have persecuted Jewish communities for centuries (as have Europeans).  Pogroms going back to the 1600's killed more than a million Jews.

But ... Russia never created a systematic program to completely kill every single Jew in any country they controlled.

Germany created laws to identify who is Jewish (didn't matter if they had any contact with a Jewish community or any religions inclination).  If the Germans thought they had any portion of  'Jewish Blood', they were were on the hit list.

Germany built ghettos all over Europe to lock up the Jews until they could be exterminated.  Many died right there in those ghettos.

Germany built dozens of massive facilities to kill as many as 6,000 Jews a day and burn their bodies to ash.

Germany did this by involving nearly every government agency including their economic planning boards, their ministry of transportation, the various army departments.  Every German for miles around each centre KNEW what they were doing.  Every railroad worker from Brest to Bialystok KNEW who they were hauling in railroad cars and where they were going.  Tens of thousand of government workers had full knowledge of the systematic slaughter and attempted extermination of of the Jewish people.

And the German people not only went along with it ... they VOTED for it.

So ... as bad as Russians have been to the Jews and other people ... they have never, put all their national energies into a single-minded effort to eliminate an entire people from the face of the Earth.  Maybe the Russians are just too lazy compared to the Germans.


----------



## Peach (Sep 8, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...



Germany, Japan, and Italy were the AXIS; Germany declared war on the US, after Pearl Harbor(.) Read a history book.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 8, 2017)

Peach said:


> "The Donald", your new Fuhrer : ) : )



You have illustrated in this thread that you have disturbed issues, you should get professional help because you are fucked up in the membrane.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 8, 2017)

Peach said:


> "The Donald", your new Fuhrer : ) : )


Yes, you can say that since it means "leader." The POTUS is the führer of us Americans but our official language is English therefore we call him by the name of his office the President.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 8, 2017)

Peach said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...


Nobody said there was no declaration imbecile. The act of war was already committed by us with providing the Brits with war supplies.Try to follow the conversation. I was talking about Germany physically attacking the U.S.


----------



## Peach (Sep 8, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



Thank you for this well written summary, the Nazi apologists know so very little history. Perhaps you can educate them.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 8, 2017)

Peach said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



As you are ignorant and uneducated.

This whole situation that ended 72 years ago is being used as a way of ANYONE stopping more and more hostile Muslims being brought in. If ANYONE says "No More Non-EU Immigrants" that enough is enough, then immediately entire groups of The Usual Suspects are screaming "NAZI" or "we have to let ALL these savages in because of what happened more than 70 years ago, because of the Second War"

Horsecrap. This is ONE reason why this crap needs to STOP.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 8, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


Thanks for being civil in this issue. I just have problem with the logistics. I have problem with the fuel supply and the infrastructure for supporting such endeavors. Existing physical structures do not support the claim. Let's leave it at that.


----------



## fncceo (Sep 8, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



The next time you're talking to your 'Jewish Friends', tell them to their faces what you say here behind an anonymous keyboard.

That Germany accepting refugees is comparable to the Holocaust.
That Germany should exist only for Germans of 'pure blood'.
That it's wrong to point to the example of the Holocaust and the Germans suffered as badly as the Jews from the war.
That Germany shouldn't have to face up to its past and that people who bring it up are persecuting the poor Germans.

Tell them that and see how much longer they're your friends.

I don't give a fetid dingo's kidney who immigrates to Germany.  It's not my country and I have no stake in it.  Make it Sesame Street or make it Valhalla ... I don't care.

But if you're trying to drum up sympathy for the poor Germans having to put up with living next to people of other races ... well.

You're selling at the wrong market.


----------



## Peach (Sep 8, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > "The Donald", your new Fuhrer : ) : )
> ...



No, in reality a Fuhrer is quite different. Try "The Rise and Fall of the Third Reich" for basic reading.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 8, 2017)

Peach said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



*"Perhaps you can educate them."*

Your comments in this thread show that it's you who are in need of educating, you are ignorant and uneducated.


----------



## fncceo (Sep 8, 2017)

Peach said:


> Perhaps you can educate them



You can't, you really can't.  You can't convince people who are planning the next slaughter of innocents that the old slaughter of innocents was bad.

But, perhaps a few people who might be swayed by their 'poor innocent Germans' rhetoric will think twice when they know the full story.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 8, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



A long time ago I asked them "do I have anything to apologise for?" and they said "no"


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 8, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


Why don't Israel take the Somalis? If they cannot put up with living next to people of other races...well. You see your hypocrisy? Do what I say but not what I do.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 8, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps you can educate them
> ...



*"You can't convince people who are planning the next slaughter of innocents"*

And that would be what?


----------



## fncceo (Sep 8, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Why don't Israel take the Somalis?



Why doesn't any country in the Middle East?

Israel is by far the most multiethnic country for 1,000 miles in any direction of Tel Aviv.

But ... we know why you single out Israel for 'special consideration', don't we?


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 8, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps you can educate them
> ...


What are you talking about? Why are you talking about slaughter? Are you trying to be dramatic whipping up emotions? We are talking about moving on and let all nations and races live in peace without any Globalist interference to eradicate them.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 8, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



All of this happened before the MAJORITY of people were born, so NOBODY is under obligation to apologise for ANYTHING that happened before they were born as they had NOTHING to do with it.


----------



## Peach (Sep 8, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps you can educate them
> ...



I can only hope and pray. It is shocking. I met a Holocaust denier in graduate school, it took months but he realized the filth he had seen, and believed, was the lies of the NeoNazi nest.


----------



## Vastator (Sep 8, 2017)

Peach said:


> "The Donald", your new Fuhrer : ) : )


The fact that you can so easily, and erroneously conflate Hitler, with Trump; displays not only your complete ignorance of both men; but also the severity of your mental illness. Get help.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 8, 2017)

fncceo said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't Israel take the Somalis?
> ...


Why Poland? Why Germany? Same question why do you single them out for special consideration. It is that Israel wants to keep its heritage, his national identity so do other nations but you do not consider that other nations have the same desire and the same right to do so. I have no problem with Israel keeping its national identity but you have problem other nations doing the same. Hypocrisy?


----------



## fncceo (Sep 8, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> All of this happened before the MAJORITY of people were born, so NOBODY is under obligation to apologise for ANYTHING that happened before they were born as they had NOTHING to do with it.



I don't want an apology.  If I got one it wouldn't be sincere.  I don't care if the Germans hate and despise every non-Aryan person on the planet.  I don't live in Germany and I don't care how they run their country.

But, when Germans start bemoaning their plight of having to live next to non-Aryan people well ... I can see that the people who perpetuated the Holocaust may be dead ... but their legacy lives on.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 8, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > "The Donald", your new Fuhrer : ) : )
> ...



I had never seen this Peach until this thread, of course it's comments in this thread probably illustrate why they have so low ratings:


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 8, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > All of this happened before the MAJORITY of people were born, so NOBODY is under obligation to apologise for ANYTHING that happened before they were born as they had NOTHING to do with it.
> ...


So does the the legacy of Holodomor with 10 million people dead. Nothing to be proud of, is it? The kettle calls the pot black.


----------



## Peach (Sep 8, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > "The Donald", your new Fuhrer : ) : )
> ...



Incorrect, I posted in another thread about a teacher terming the President a Nazi, any punishment, including firing, is just, the gravity of the a school teacher terming Trump a Nazi, (he is NOT,
 OBVIOUSLY) cannot be ignored. The prior poster made excuses for Nazi Germany, I responded. Look up the meaning of Fuhrer.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 8, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > All of this happened before the MAJORITY of people were born, so NOBODY is under obligation to apologise for ANYTHING that happened before they were born as they had NOTHING to do with it.
> ...



Nobody in any nation on this Continent is under obligation to have MILLIONS of Non-Europeans living on this Continent, peoples from different cultures that we have nothing in common with and they have nothing in common with our peoples.

It is a normal human trait to want to be surrounded by peoples who you have things in common with, it's been like this for many multiple Centuries.

Multiculturalism = death of the dominant culture by mixing it with x amount of radically different cultures.

Multiculturalism = national suicide.

Only people who are mentally ill would agree that that is a good idea.


----------



## Vastator (Sep 8, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


The same people who so passionately proclaim to love, and respect diversity; are the same people who are so vigorously trying to destroy it...


----------



## fncceo (Sep 8, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Am I Russian now?


----------



## eflatminor (Sep 8, 2017)

Folks, best not to feed the troll.

This one's approaching a Truthmatters level of dumbshittery.


----------



## Peach (Sep 8, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > All of this happened before the MAJORITY of people were born, so NOBODY is under obligation to apologise for ANYTHING that happened before they were born as they had NOTHING to do with it.
> ...



Yes, the need for more intense study of the war & Third Reich, in America is too obvious. It seems remote to those who grew up on "comedies" about the era, and maybe a few movies. Schools must do more to educate those sympathetic to 'poor Germany'.


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 8, 2017)

Peach said:


> NeoNazi:
> 
> Björn Höcke, called in a speech in a Dresden beer hallfor a “180-degree turn” in Germany’s culture of commemorating and atoning for its crimes in the second world war.
> 
> When asked whether he condoned Höcke’s comments, Farage refused to comment, insisting that he was attending the rally on a “personal level” as a friend of Von Storch and had “no formal ties with the AfD”, even though the podium he was speaking on was adorned with the party’s logo.



I got to tell you that Germany's "atonement" is pretty embarrassing and demeaning. I worked in Germany in the late 80s early 90s for awhile. About 3 months over about 6 visits. And people got to know me. Knew I was raised Jewish and they would invite me to their homes. Where I'd be confronted by a serious looking living room full of folks who then proceeded to APOLOGIZE to me (in various levels of English speaking success) for a full 1/2 hour or so -- before the hors d'ourves came out.. I was appalled by this "groveling".

It's some kind of masochism that is inspired SOLELY by leftist guilt. NOT by any sense of patching old wounds. I took it as more of a "look at me -- I'm so liberal and inclusive and dedicated to multiculturalism" type of thing.

OTH -- I wept FOR my new German buds at the Keil Naval Museum looking at the wall of depictions of every German war boat lost in the war. History should be kept that way. It's cruel and sometimes inexcusable. AND out of reach of "atonement"..

Spare me the drama. Just run your fucking country in a RESPONSIBLE manner for the benefit of your citizens. Without exerting FORCE on them ---  or your neighbors.


----------



## Peach (Sep 8, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > NeoNazi:
> ...



I do not advocate force, I advocate education HERE, and support fir Israel. But you remind me of something my father told me, I was young when he brought a German sailor home for the day (a program out of the Navy base). I was wary, and scared, A GERMAN, A NAZI!!!!! He denied ANYONE in his family had been Nazis....my father said, after he left "Honey, its tough to find a German who admits any of their ancestors were Nazis". Those you wrote of may protest too much.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 8, 2017)

fncceo said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


I did not say that. The reference was to the communist leadership executing the food confiscation. You are implying that the descendants of 1940-s Germans are somehow responsible for something, then somebody needs to take responsibility for the Holodomor also even if he has noting to do with it.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 8, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



This is why I posted about the Holodomor.

Between 1932-1933, some say it was 7 million who were deliberately starved to death in the Ukraine but the high end figure could be 12 million, over 3,000,000 children born between 1932-1933 died of starvation, all carefully planned, man-made.

Ukrainian 'Holodomor' (man-made famine)  Facts and History

Holodomor: Memories of Ukraine's silent massacre - BBC News

Ukrainian Genocide of 1932-1933

So far 25 nations have recognised this Genocide of Ethnic Ukranians.

*"The Soviet famine of 1932–33 affected the major grain-producing areas of the Soviet Union, leading to millions of deaths in those areas and severe food shortage throughout the USSR. These areas included Ukraine, Northern Caucasus, Volga Regionand Kazakhstan,[2] the South Urals, and West Siberia.[3][4] Gareth Jones was the first western journalist to report the inhumane devastation.[5][6][a] The subset of the famine within the Ukrainian Soviet Socialist Republic and the Kuban, all of which were heavily populated by Ukrainians, is referred to as Holodomor.*
*
The famine was the result of the actions of the Soviet state in the implementation of forced collectivization, in economic planning, and political repression in the countryside."

Soviet famine of 1932–33 - Wikipedia

"The Holodomor (Ukrainian: Голодомо́р),[a] was a man-made famine in Soviet Ukraine in 1932 and 1933 that killed an estimated 2.5–7.5 million Ukrainians, with millions more counted in demographic estimates. It was part of the wider Soviet famine of 1932–33, which affected the major grain-producing areas of the country.

During the Holodomor millions of inhabitants of Ukraine, the majority of whom were ethnic Ukrainians, died of starvation in a peacetime catastrophe
 unprecedented in the history of Ukraine.[11] Since 2006, the Holodomor has been recognized by Ukraine[12]and 24 other countries as a genocide of the Ukrainian people carried out by the Soviet government.[13]

Early estimates of the death toll by scholars and government officials varied greatly; anywhere from 1.8[14] to 12 million[15]ethnic Ukrainians were said to have perished as a result of the famine. Recent research has since narrowed the estimates to between 2.4[16] and 7.5[17] million. The exact number of deaths is hard to determine, due to a lack of records,[18][19] but the number increases significantly when the deaths inside heavily Ukrainian-populated Kuban are included.[20]Older estimates are still often cited in political commentary.[21] According to the findings of the Court of Appeal of Kyiv in 2010, the demographic losses due to the famine amounted to 10 million, with 3.9 million direct famine deaths, and a further 6.1 million birth deficit.[18]"

Holodomor - Wikipedia

*


----------



## Peach (Sep 8, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > "The Donald", your new Fuhrer : ) : )
> ...



No mental illness here, and your icon looks like a swastika from a distance; I am sure it is unintentional........


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 8, 2017)

Peach said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Nobody cares what a vile Xenophobic insect like you thinks, you have already posted that you hate Germanic peoples you even brought Otto von Bismarck into your incoherent Xenophobic rant.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 8, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > NeoNazi:
> ...



Thank you FCT for being decent


----------



## fncceo (Sep 8, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> peoples from different cultures that we have nothing in common with and they have nothing in common with our peoples.



Where have we heard THAT before?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 8, 2017)

Peach said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Your mental illness is on display with your complete hatred of an entire people.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 8, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > peoples from different cultures that we have nothing in common with and they have nothing in common with our peoples.
> ...



You are now devoid of an original points, no you posting that does not bring the reaction you usually expect.


----------



## fncceo (Sep 8, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Just doing you a favour.  If you're going to quote someone, you need to cite them.  It avoids accusations of plagiarism.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 8, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > peoples from different cultures that we have nothing in common with and they have nothing in common with our peoples.
> ...


I wouldn't know, however you don't seem to promote the same thing for your people what you promote for us.

Make sure you marry a Jewish girl. No shiksas.


----------



## Vastator (Sep 8, 2017)

Peach said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...


Your eyes see what your mind desires to see... You really should get help.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 8, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


I word of advice to you also. Do not promote the eradication of Western culture. There is no gain in it. The savages will turn against you after they finished with us.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 8, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



^^^^ Are those people in your opinion somehow MORE special and important than the 7-12 MILLION Ethnic Ukranians who were deliberately and in pre-meditated fashion starved to death in the Holodomor?

Are those people you mention MORE special and important because of the METHODS?

Is that or is that not what you are saying?


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 8, 2017)

Peach said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



My wife and I have a best life friend that raised in dual culture in Oregon. In a place where you can be German and send your kids to German language school. Her mother/father were on the Nazi train during the war. I listened to the hell and carnage of Dresden firebombing from her mother OVER AND OVER AND OVER again. Her mother was a very old lady. Her Nazi father long dead. But the PAIN was very human indeed. You don't HAVE to "protest too much".  You're right. You just have to listen to ALL of the pain..


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 8, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



Except I didn't quote did I, no that's right I didn't.

Peoples from different cultures that we have nothing in common with and they have nothing in common with our peoples = my own words.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 8, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


YouTube - Horrible Jewish woman moves to Europe to destroy western culture.flv


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 8, 2017)

Peach said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



*"and your icon looks like a swastika from a distance"*

You must need contact lenses 

Let's do an Eye Test for you?

What do you see?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 8, 2017)

fncceo said:


> It's gonna be really hard to drum up sympathy for World War II Germans in my neighbourhood.



  How many World War II Germans are still alive?


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 8, 2017)

Bob Blaylock said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > It's gonna be really hard to drum up sympathy for World War II Germans in my neighbourhood.
> ...


I am not sure how many but they are being lynched that's for sure.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 8, 2017)

Peach said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



*"loyalty to the USA"*

Why would I have loyalty to the USA? I'm not American.

You as an American you have no loyalty to your nation, if you did you would not be a Leftist Maniac who wants America to fail because of what Muh Slave Trade? Muh Native Indians? Muh Civil War? You know the things that NO American person alive TODAY is in ANY way responsible for and should have NO guilt about.


----------



## Dale Smith (Sep 8, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Nigel Farage backs far-right AfD for 'historic' German election success
> What a stain this character is.



HOLY shit, dude.......Farage is a Nazi? Nothing in that article portrays that in the slightest. Have you seen what muslim refugee migration has done to Germany? The fact that Merkel is even able to run as a candidate tells me that this election is an unmitigated joke.

Wake up, Tommy........smell the coffee already.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 8, 2017)

Peach said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



*"Fascists attacked the US"*

No the Imperial Japanese attacked Pearl Harbour, a situation that Franklin Roosevelt aka Communist Sympathiser and Josef Stalin's Number I fan was informed was going to happen 24 hours before and he didn't alert the American Navy at Pearl Harbour.

Franklin Roosevelt was an American Traitor and Harry Truman was a fucking war criminal for the dropping of Atomic Bombs on the defenceless Japanese,  something than MANY in the American Military High Command were 100% against happening because the Japanese were about to surrender.

Truman the war criminal dropped those Atomic bombs because he was a little man who wanted to show off to the Russians the new toy America had added to it's arsenal.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 8, 2017)

Peach said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



*"Germany declared war on the US, after Pearl Harbor(.) Read a history book."
*
That was because of the 1940 Tripartite Pact.

You need to read the history book, you said in your words "the Fascists attacked the US", no Imperial Japan attacked Pearl Harbour.


----------



## fncceo (Sep 8, 2017)

Bob Blaylock said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > It's gonna be really hard to drum up sympathy for World War II Germans in my neighbourhood.
> ...



Not many, to be sure.  But when their descendant start in with the same 'pure Aryan blood' rhetoric, it's going to raise some eyebrows in my part of town.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 8, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



^^^^ Pot meet kettle:

My family veins contain zero Jewish blood, could members of my family go and live in Israel?

Yes or no?

The answer is no, Israel under Israeli Law only allows those who are Jewish from the female side ie. Mother, Grand Mother, Great Grand Mother etc to have a RIGHT to go and live in Israel.

So you should be careful to label others as racist or whatever when considering Israeli Law itself is racist, how is ONLY allowing Jewish people to live in Israel NOT racist and/or discriminating against non-Jews?

The Israeli-Arabs and the Israeli-Christians are only allowed to live in Israel because they were BORN there, essentially they are treated as Second Class Citizens.

If anyone wants to go and live in Israel they have to submit to a DNA test to affirm they are of Jewish origin. How is that not Racism 101?

Also if any of the Kool-Aid Drinkers want to term the above "Anti-Semitic" you can put that where the sun cannot shine because that crap doesn't work with me.

Actually nobody in this thread has posted anything "Anti-Semitic", that crap is getting to be as much a Broken Record to attempt to shut people up as is the liberal use of "racist" .


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 8, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


How about the purity of your nation? You saw the video of "marry jewish girls"...yes? Make sure you marry a Jewish girl. No shiksas. also the plan to destroy nations in Europe,...yes?  YouTube - Horrible Jewish woman moves to Europe to destroy western culture.flv

That raises eyebrows in my neighborhood also. Destroying nations> Jewish plan to do it? It is admitted by the woman on the video.


----------



## fncceo (Sep 8, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> My family veins contain zero Jewish blood



You must be so proud ... 

But, I hate to burst your bubble, there is no such thing as 'Jewish Blood'.  The concept of Mischlinge or fractional Jews was created by YOUR people, not mine.

According to Jewish Law, if you're mother is a Jew, regardless of race, you're 100% a Jew.  If your mother isn't Jewish, you're 0% Jewish.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 8, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > My family veins contain zero Jewish blood
> ...


Is this true or propaganda?
Israel detains and deports American Jews because they are Black


----------



## fncceo (Sep 8, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



There are many Black Israelis.  






Miss Israel 2013 was a refugee from Ethiopia who immigrated as a child.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 8, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > My family veins contain zero Jewish blood
> ...



"According to Jewish Law, if you're mother is a Jew, regardless of race, you're 100% a Jew.  If your mother isn't Jewish, you're 0% Jewish."

Exactly. If your Maternal side is not Jewish you cannot go and live in Israel.

Under Israeli Law only allows those who are Jewish from the female side ie. Mother, Grand Mother, Great Grand Mother etc to have a RIGHT to go and live in Israel.

I repeat:

So you should be careful to label others as racist or whatever when considering Israeli Law itself is racist, how is ONLY allowing Jewish people to live in Israel NOT racist and/or discriminating against non-Jews?

The Israeli-Arabs and the Israeli-Christians are only allowed to live in Israel because they were BORN there, essentially they are treated as Second Class Citizens.

If anyone wants to go and live in Israel they have to submit to a DNA test to affirm they are of Jewish origin. How is that not Racism 101?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 8, 2017)

fncceo said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



There are a huge number of Ethiopian Jews.

Beta Israel - Wikipedia

If Miss Israel 2013 were not an Ethiopian Jew would she or would she not have been allowed to emigrate from Ethiopia to Israel and live as an Israeli First Class Citizen?


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 8, 2017)

fncceo said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


You did not answer my post # 109. Is it something you want to sweep under the rug? Hypocrisy again?


----------



## fncceo (Sep 8, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> how is ONLY allowing Jewish people to live in Israel NOT racist and/or discriminating against non-Jews?



Ummm ... because Jews aren't a race?

Israel was created as a secular homeland for Jews.  I would be the happiest person on Earth if a Jewish homeland didn't have to exist.  But your people and others that believe like them demonstrate on a regular basis just how necessary it is.

Thirty per cent of the Israeli population isn't Jewish, so there are plenty of non-Jews who live in Israel.  However, because it was created as a Jewish homeland and haven for Jews suffering persecution around the world, Jews have the right to emigrate to Israel.

When I see you getting apoplectic over non-Japanese not being allowed to emigrate to Japan (and many other examples I could give of preferential immigration policies) then I might actually believe you're concerned with the fairness of the system and not basing your rhetoric on a hatred of Jews.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 8, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > My family veins contain zero Jewish blood
> ...



So which nation is racist again? You want ALL Western nations to be Open Borders and fanatically pro-Immigration or else we are racist.

The hypocrisy, Pot meet Kettle, take your racist shit somewhere else.

Open Israel's Borders and let the WORLD in, what are you afraid of, getting Culturally Enriched like you enjoy hearing Western nations getting Culturally Enriched?

The below Israel's Racist Immigration Criteria. Racism 101:









Immigration to Israel and Israeli Citizenship - DCLO Law Offices


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 8, 2017)

fncceo you are avoiding my posts for some reason. Why jewish people want to destroy our western civilization? See post # 109


----------



## fncceo (Sep 8, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> You want ALL Western nations to be Open Borders



I never said that ... I did say I don't give a fetid dingo's kidney what Germany's (or any other country not my own) immigration policies are.  

I just find it highly ironic that once again, Germans are pointing to those among them who aren't Aryan and looking for a 'solution'.  Perhaps even a final one.  The faces may have changed, but the rhetoric is exactly the same.


----------



## fncceo (Sep 8, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Why jewish people want to destroy our western civilization?



You don't need my help.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 8, 2017)

fncceo said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Why jewish people want to destroy our western civilization?
> ...


You are confronted facts and are avoiding to face them. Again, why jewish people want to destroy western civilization? What does it mean I don't need your help? It is evident from the video that jewish people want to eradicate us European heritage people, why?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 9, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > how is ONLY allowing Jewish people to live in Israel NOT racist and/or discriminating against non-Jews?
> ...



Well if you are not a race then you are just bigots.

*"When I see you getting apoplectic over non-Japanese not being allowed to emigrate to Japan" *

You would like Japan's Culture and Heritage also destroyed? Of course.

*"I might actually believe you're concerned with the fairness of the system and not basing your rhetoric on a hatred of Jews."*

Take that crap to someone who gives a shit, there is NOTHING in ANY comment I have made that exhibits a hatred of Jews you're paranoid, get over yourself.

You support the UNLIMITED FLOODING of ALL Western nations with hostile aliens who HATE the West, HATE Western values, refuse to integrate and DEMAND that WE adhere to their customs or else we are racist bigots....yet your nation keeps your Borders Closed.

Seems there is no hatred of Jews, but you have great hatred of people of European Heritage be they still on this Continent or be they in America, Canada, Australia, New Zealand etc.

We have a RIGHT to preserve and protect OUR Culture and Heritage just like the Jewish people have a RIGHT to protect and preserve your Culture and Heritage, it's a sad situation that you cannot respect OUR RIGHT to survive as a peoples.


----------



## fncceo (Sep 9, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> You support the UNLIMITED FLOODING of ALL Western nations with hostile aliens



Did I say that?  I just said that it's funny that it's happening to yours.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 9, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > You support the UNLIMITED FLOODING of ALL Western nations with hostile aliens
> ...


It is not funny when it is orchestrated by your people.


----------



## fncceo (Sep 9, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> It is not funny when it is orchestrated by your people.



Yes, we have meetings every week where we determine the immigration policies of every country ... then we go to Marie Calendar's for pie and coffee.

You've learned our secret.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 9, 2017)

fncceo said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > It is not funny when it is orchestrated by your people.
> ...


I enjoy your humorous approach but it is more at stake what you know that very well.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 9, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > You support the UNLIMITED FLOODING of ALL Western nations with hostile aliens
> ...



The nation of my Mama and her side of our family, we are across the border, unlike our German cousins we are not confused in the mind, we are immune to Propaganda, we do not allow our beautiful nation to be flushed down the toilet.

We have our election next month on October 15th, Sebastian Kurz my entire family will support, we are happy with the ÖVP now they have thrown the idiot Mitterlehner out of the situation.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 9, 2017)

fncceo said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > It is not funny when it is orchestrated by your people.
> ...



At least you have a sense of humour, that illustrates you cannot be a Leftist as Leftists are devoid of a sense of humour.


----------



## fncceo (Sep 9, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> we are immune to Propaganda



I think History shows that's not the case....


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 9, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > we are immune to Propaganda
> ...





You have a sense of humour, this I can appreciate.


----------



## fncceo (Sep 9, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> you cannot be a Leftist as Leftist



I'm about as far from being leftist as you can be and still be a carbon-based lifeform.  I don't, however, buy into the Aryan pure blood horse shite that you and yours have been peddling for 100 years.


----------



## fncceo (Sep 9, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> You have a sense of humour, this I can appreciate.



I'm a Jew ... comes with the package.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 9, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > you cannot be a Leftist as Leftist
> ...


Don't give me shit about pure blood, your people do the same. Let's agree that we all want to save our heritage.


----------



## fncceo (Sep 9, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Let's agree that we all want to save our heritage.



Not every heritage is worth saving...


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 9, 2017)

fncceo said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Let's agree that we all want to save our heritage.
> ...


Oh for fuck's sake quit being a racist.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 9, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > we are immune to Propaganda
> ...



I add, do I think Israel should Open Borders? No I don't, I think Bibi is a good leader who wants to protect his nation and it's peoples. He is under attack in the way Donald Trump is under attack from those who I don't think want the peoples protected, there are people who would like to remove Bibi like they would like to remove Trump.

I think that ALL nations have a RIGHT to continue to exist and unmolested, all peoples have a right to continue the way of life that has existed for many Centuries and with that preserving Culture and Heritage.

With all of these Muslims, there is space within the Middle East for them to be, Saudi Arabia, UAE, Qatar, Kuwait etc could absorb all of these peoples from Syria, Afghanistan, Iraq and by doing so they can continue with their own Culture and Heritage among peoples who share common traits.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 9, 2017)

fncceo said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Let's agree that we all want to save our heritage.
> ...



You are now just Trolling


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 9, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > you cannot be a Leftist as Leftist
> ...



Yes your sense of humour says No Leftist.

I was not here 100 years ago.


----------



## fncceo (Sep 9, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> I think that ALL nations have a RIGHT to continue to exist and unmolested, all peoples have a right to continue the way of life that has existed for many Centuries and with that preserving Culture and Heritage.



That being said, it's the German people who vote that determine how the German culture will evolve and change.  It's not an international conspiracy of Jewish bankers or any other such banal schreckgespenst orchestrating it.

The Jew didn't elect Merkell, the German voters did.  Convince them you need to change, don't blame your problems on the Jews.

You guys did that once and it didn't work out very well for anyone.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 9, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > I think that ALL nations have a RIGHT to continue to exist and unmolested, all peoples have a right to continue the way of life that has existed for many Centuries and with that preserving Culture and Heritage.
> ...


You know damned well it is horseshit. The Gobalist controlled media and Globalists money will elect her. Anyhow, I need to go to bed soon. You are a good sport in a positive sense.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 9, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > I think that ALL nations have a RIGHT to continue to exist and unmolested, all peoples have a right to continue the way of life that has existed for many Centuries and with that preserving Culture and Heritage.
> ...



I don't think I did blame Jews, I blamed those who insist on the situation that people must be prevented from moving on from something that ended 72 years ago.

There has been a orchestrated effort for 15 years minimum to force fed the peoples to be ashamed, to have self hate, that is brainwashing and psychologically abusing the peoples into committing Cultural Suicide, this is why we have witnessed from 2015 people thinking they MUST allow UNLIMITED amount of Muslims from Middle Eastern nations in a nation because they don't care if Germany exists as it has for multiple Centuries in say 40 years from now.

Brainwashed Self-Hating Germans who cannot when asked "are you proud to be German?" say "Yes I'm very proud to be a German" who cannot when asked "are you proud of German Culture?" say "Yes I'm very proud of German Culture" because to admit they are proud of these things in the Propaganda MSM = Evil.

Patriotism and wanting to preserve your Culture and Heritage is in the Propaganda MSM = Evil.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Sep 9, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Nigel Farage backs far-right AfD for 'historic' German election success
> What a stain this character is.



The problem here is that the AfD aren't Far-right. 

This is the media trying to scare people and stuff. 

Even Wikipedia will tell you that.

Alternative for Germany - Wikipedia

*Ideology* Nationalism[2][3][4]
Right-wing populism[5]
Euroscepticism[6]
National conservatism[6]
National liberalism[7]
Economic liberalism[8]
*Political position* Right-wing[9][10][11][12][13]to Far-right[14][15][16]

It says right wing to far right, but then you could put the Tories to Far-Right and Labour to Far-Left because there are dubious characters in many of these parties. 

Mostly it's an anti-EU party. Part of what they seem to be doing is trying to say that words the Nazis had taken over, should no longer have connotations with Nazism, as they are generally nationalistic words that were tainted by Nazism. 

They're basically UKIP in Germany. That's not Far-Right, it's right of the CDU/CSU etc.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 9, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



It would be wrong to see Lucy and the other nuts posting here as representative of the German people. They are an extreme example of racism and any other "ism" you want to add in. 

When your self worth is derived from your skin colour ad the achievements of others of that skin colour you know that the game is up.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 9, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > All of this happened before the MAJORITY of people were born, so NOBODY is under obligation to apologise for ANYTHING that happened before they were born as they had NOTHING to do with it.
> ...


I was just going to write this.

Just taking your point a little further. I dont think anybody, with any sense, is blaming the current generation for things that happened before they were born That would be ridiculous and I believe that the current nazis only use it as a deflection.

However it is clear that the current nazis are supremacists and echo their poison. If you substitute Jew for Muslim you can see the same rhetoric being used. You can add Gays and trade unionists into the mix as well.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 9, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> View attachment 148282


Perhaps you could add the sources for both these quotes.


----------



## fncceo (Sep 9, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I can happily live in harmony with Muslims or Gay person (or those where both identities intersect).  

But, I can never abide a trade unionist. They tend to be Irish.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 9, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> It would be wrong to see Lucy and the other nuts posting here as representative of the German people. They are an extreme example of racism and any other "ism" you want to add in.
> 
> When your self worth is derived from your skin colour ad the achievements of others of that skin colour you know that the game is up.



It's called self preservation.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 9, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


Two out of three aint bad.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 9, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> However it is clear that the current nazis are supremacists and echo their poison. If you substitute Jew for Muslim you can see the same rhetoric being used. You can add Gays and trade unionists into the mix as well.



Substitute white for jewish:


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 9, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > It would be wrong to see Lucy and the other nuts posting here as representative of the German people. They are an extreme example of racism and any other "ism" you want to add in.
> ...


No , they are mentally unstable loons living in a nazi fantasy land.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 9, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Again I say, substitute white with jewish:


----------



## fncceo (Sep 9, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > However it is clear that the current nazis are supremacists and echo their poison. If you substitute Jew for Muslim you can see the same rhetoric being used. You can add Gays and trade unionists into the mix as well.
> ...



Pauvre petit! Tu ne pas beaucoup de chance, n'est pas?


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## ESay (Sep 9, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Nigel Farage backs far-right AfD for 'historic' German election success
> ...


What I can’t get is what the survival of ethnic white people, or ethnic Christian people, or something like that stuff means. Don’t you think that the survival of all that categories depends on them in the first turn? Increasing birth rate or something like this, no?


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 9, 2017)

ESay said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Inundating the country with third world scum certainly will not help them preserving their national identity.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 9, 2017)

ESay said:


> What I can’t get is what the survival of ethnic white people, or ethnic Christian people, or something like that stuff means. Don’t you think that the survival of all that categories depends on them in the first turn? Increasing birth rate or something like this, no?



Whites are demonized by the mainstream media and entertainment. Politicians have reacted more strongly against the Charlottesville protesters, for taking pride in their heritage than they have any of the horrific acts of islamic terror that's been happening over the last few years. Marco Rubio literally said 'white supremacy' justifies violence. Imagine the public outcry if he had said that about muslims after the pulse nightclub shooting.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 9, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > What I can’t get is what the survival of ethnic white people, or ethnic Christian people, or something like that stuff means. Don’t you think that the survival of all that categories depends on them in the first turn? Increasing birth rate or something like this, no?
> ...


...and BLM


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 9, 2017)

Of course you can call Nigel Farage a Nazi, says Godwin


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 9, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Of course you can call Nigel Farage a Nazi, says Godwin


Mr. Tainted, it is way past your bed time. You are not 20 years old anymore when you stayed up all night doing naughty things what made you proud of being Welsh.


----------



## MaryL (Sep 9, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Nigel Farage backs far-right AfD for 'historic' German election success
> What a stain this character is.


 Other than your exalted opinion, how is Farage a "NAZI"? Why is it people compare someone they don't like as NAZIS? Seems desperate and a tad on the hysterical side. Nazis back Nazis shocker? Proof not slanders and innuendos. You and proof are like oil and water. Excuse me for presuming.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 9, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Of course you can call Nigel Farage a Nazi, says Godwin
> ...



  He's too busy mistaking satire/spoof stories for actual news.  Just when you thought he couldn't get any dumber…


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 9, 2017)

Bob Blaylock said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


I had to go away from the PC you made me laugh so hard. Thanks for the good laugh!


----------



## ESay (Sep 10, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...


Of course it certainly will not. But the question is what will help. And I think that the root of the problem is not new coming immigrants even despite mass numbers of them, but those people who were already born in the West, have citizenships and who think that their national or religious customs is above of the Western values.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 10, 2017)

ESay said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


I thought the times of contesting hordes were over. Globalists want to eradicate white Europeans and also their descendants in the U.S. for some reason.


----------



## ESay (Sep 10, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...


Actually white people eradicate themselves by giving birth to a number of children too small to substitute their parents and grandparents.

Okay, let’s imagine that you are the President of the US with unlimited power. You don’t have the Congress, courts and local councils to reckon with; Soros is crushed; Deep State went down in history. What would you do to change the situation?


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 10, 2017)

ESay said:


> Actually white people eradicate themselves by giving birth to a number of children too small to substitute their parents and grandparents.


Actually let it run its course without extra effort to eradicate them. No help needed. They just need to make an extra effort to support their elderly, that's how it used to be before Globalists destroyed the basic unit uf society the family.


ESay said:


> Okay, let’s imagine that you are the President of the US with unlimited power. You don’t have the Congress, courts and local councils to reckon with; Soros is crushed; Deep State went down in history. What would you do to change the situation?


Stop all immigration indefinitely then return to immigration policies before the 1965 law. Globalist pushed through the 1965 Immigration Act to eradicate white European descendants, deport all illegals, stop unlimited welfare as an incentive for breeding.


----------

